# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  {وَلَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَداً}

## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

السّلامُ عليكُم ورحمةُ اللهِ وبركاتُه

{وَلَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ  ذَلِكَ غَداً . إِلَّا أَن يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ إِذَا  نَسِيتَ وَقُلْ عَسَى أَن يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لِأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَذَا  رَشَداً} [الكهف: 23-24]

 {لَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَداً} [الكهف : 23]

وتتجلى في هذه الآية رحمة الله بالمحبوب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يرد  سبحانه وتعالى ان يصدم رسوله بمسألة المخالفة هذه، بل اعطاه ما أراد،  وأجابه ما طلب من مسألة أهل الكهف، ثم في النهاية ذكّره بهذه المخالفة  في  أسلوب وعظ رقيق  

{وَلَا تَقُولَنَّ لِشَيْءٍ إِنِّي فَاعِلٌ ذَلِكَ غَداً . إِلَّا أَن يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ...}  [الكهف: 23-24]

وقد سبق أن ذكرنا انه صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما سأله القوم عن هذه القصة  قال لهم: سأجيبكم غدًا ولم يقل: إن شاء الله. فلم يعجله الله تعالى  بالعتاب، بل قضى له حاجته، ثم لفتَ نظره إلى أمر هذه المخالفة، وهذا من  رحمة الله برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم.

كما خاطبه بقوله: {عَفَا اللّهُ عَنكَ لِمَ أَذِنتَ لَهُمْ... } [التوبة: 43] 

فقدّم العفو أولا وقرره، لأن هذه المسألة منتهية ومعلومة للرسول، ثم عاتبه  بعد ذلك. كما لو طلب منك شخص عونًا أو مساعدة، وقد سبق أن أساء إليك، فمن  اللياقة أن لا تصدمه بأمر الإساءة، وتُذكّره به أولاً، بل إقضِ له حاجته،  ثم ذكّره بما فعل.

والحق سبحانه يقول:{إِلَّا أَن يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ وَاذْكُر رَّبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ وَقُلْ عَسَى أَن يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لِأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَذَا رَشَداًْ} [الكهف : 24]

  أي: على فرض أنك نسيت المشيئة ساعة البدء في الفعل، فعليك أن تعيدها ثانية لتتدارك ما حدث منك من نسيان في بداية الأمر.

وقوله تعالى: {وَقُلْ عَسَى أَن يَهْدِيَنِ رَبِّي لِأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَذَا رَشَداً} [الكهف : 24]

 أي: يهديني ويعينني، فلا أنسى أبداً. وأن يجعل ذكره لازمة من لوازمي في كل عمل من أعمالي فلا أبدأ عملا إلا بقول: إن شاء الله.

تفسير:  محمد متولي الشعراوي رحمه الله تعالى.
منقول
وللفائدة:http://www.elsharawy.com/

----------


## هويدامحمد

*ما شاء الله كان، وما لم يشاء لم يكن، مشيئة الله نافذة على العباد، ولا يمكن لعبد مشيئة بغير مشيئة الله.
فالعبد له مشيئة خاضعة لمشيئة الله، قال تعالى: ﴿*وَمَا تَشَاءُونَ إِلاّ أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ﴾*[التكوير:29] ولهذا ثبت في الصحيحين عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: *«قال سليمان بن داود عليهما السلام: (لأطوفن الليلة على مائة امرأة أو تسع وتسعين كلهن يأتي بفارس يجاهد في سبيل الله) فقال له صاحبه: (إن شاء الله)، فلم يقل: (إن شاء الله)، فلم يحمل منهن إلاّ امرأة واحدة جاءت بشق رجل، والذي نفس محمد بيده لو قال إن شاء الله لجاهدوا في سبيل الله فرسانا أجمعون».*ففي كلمة: (إن شاء الله) بركة عظيمة، ولا ينبغي لأحد أن يعزم ويقول شيئاً مستقبلاً ويتعمّد ترك كلمة: (إن شاء الله). والعبد مهما كان قربه من الله عزّ وجلّ لا يملك لنفسه نفعاً ولا ضرا إلاّ ما شاءه اللهً..
(وجزاك الله خيرا أختى الأمة الفقيرة الى الله ،وزادك الله علما ونورا اللهم وتقبل دعاء)

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ، افتقدتك ؟

بارك الله فيك هويدا محمد

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> (وجزاك الله خيرا أختى الأمة الفقيرة الى الله ،وزادك الله علما ونورا اللهم وتقبل دعاء)


أهلًا بكِ أُختِي الفاضِلة هويدا()
آمينَ آمينَ بورِكتِ، ونفعكِ اللهُ ونفعَ المُسلِمينَ بكِ.
وجزاكِ خيرًا على مرورِكِ الطّيّبِ يا طيّبة()



> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله ، افتقدتك ؟
> 
> بارك الله فيك هويدا محمد


أهلا بكِ أختي أمّ عليّ()
وخيرًا جزاكِ وبارَكَ لنا ولأحبّتِكِ وللمُسلِمينَ فيكِ...

الحمدُ للهِ ربّ العالَمينَ؛ بعضُ أمورٍ تشغلُنِي واختباراتٌ ملغومٌ بها شهرِيَ القادِمُ!
30-4  اختباران نصفيّان،
2-5، 8-5، 14-5، 18-5، 21-5، 22-5، 26-5، 27-5  اختبارات نهائيّة
فقط (ابتسامة)

لا حُرمناكِ أُختَنا الحبيبة، جزاكِ اللهُ عنِّي خيرًا.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

توكلي واستعيني به سبحانه ،، أسأل الله لكِ التوفيق والسداد

----------

